# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Puls

## yjori

Mbyllur ne qeline e kotesise shlyejme fajin e te qenit lindur
I ngushte eshte shtrati ku fle brinjazi lumi yne i shterur
Jashte kalterojne muzgun shpirterat e atyre qe kane ikur
Brenda cicerojne ngjirur zogjte e atyre qe kane mbetur

Gdhenda edhe une inicialet e mia ne murin plot mbishkrime
Liber miqsh te cilet u penduan qe trokiten ne deren e hapur
I zoti i pensionit,plak shurdhmemec,i humbur ne mendime
Ka ngrire prej zanafilles ne prag te qiellit me krahe te zgjatur

Kur hesht jam lakuriq leshtor ne pyllin e pasqyrave
Majmunet kercejne degeve e papagaj gjithefaresoj
Perpiqem te gjej veten ne turmen miope te fytyrave
Nga afer jemi te ndryshem, nga larg te gjithe njelloj 

Po pres te zgjohet rojtari i dremitur e te sjelle faljen
Femije harrakat ndoshta, mbase nuk eshte fare njeri
Ngerdheshja,lotet,turpi shkojne perkrah me talljen
Nuk di pse permallohem pak kur me kujtohesh ti...

Koha pikon pergjumshem streheve tona
Shoh siper e lutem qe te mbaroje shpejt
Eshte heret per te jetuar, ose vone
Te tretem dua e thjesht te hesht

I vetmi ngushellim eshte fundi
Hapi dyert te lutem e me ler te dal
Se kjo ketu eshte rruge asgjekundi
E ne te humbur,te verber e te cale

Po ndoshta eshte vetem teke casti
E neser apo pastaj na hapen syte
E bien orteqet e fjetura prej se larti
E zgjohemi pa mall e brenge ne fyt...

----------


## yjori

Dua te te thur nje kurore me  fjale e te ta ve ne koke
Fjale qe rriten kudo,ne cdo fushe,vazo apo kopesht
Lulet te te varen ne veshe  e te te mbulojne floket
E te degjosh shushurimen time ne ererat,ne shirat
Guacka qe koha i nxorri ne bregun tend te shkrete
Ku xhindet mbyllur ne llampat qe prune valet
Presin te dalin e te te plotesojne deshirat... 

Nje shishe jam edhe une e brenda kam nje tjeter
Kaq vjet qe endem,perkundem dallgeve  te qenies
Dikush me hodhi  dikur  nga anija qe po mbytej
Lamtumire ndoshta,ndoshta thjesht  nje emer
Moisinj ne lume, Jona  ne bark te balenes
Lekundemi,zgjohemi,qajme,biem prape ne rryme
Derisa na gjejne, na hapin e shohin veten...

Nuk jemi cka eshte, jemi  ajo cka mbetet
Ku eshte hici? Cdo gje eshte e mbushur plot
E nese zbardhesh, bie poshte e tretesh
Bore thinjash e rrahje e shurdher pulsi
Gjurme kembesh ne rere e shkume lotesh
Brenda pret pergjumur xhind  i jetes
Te dale e te tregoje perrallen e botes...

Cdo deshire eshte yll qe bie e shuhet
Ne qiell shkojme e vijme si kujtime
Jemi tempujt e te tjereve, me kryqe supeve
Varur altareve te  syve te  tyre te ngrire
Ndiz nje qiri e shih flaken tek kercen e tundet
E zverdh fytyrat  e hijeve te perendive
Jemi edhe ne te tille, shkruhet ne Bibel...



Eja te shuhemi e te lindim prape ne drite
Te duash eshte te vdesesh pak nga pak
Gjithmone eshte kurre, me mire te shkojme sot
Te ftohte jane gishtat e vetmise qe nuk ka  frike
Te thelle shtreterit ku do fleme, mbase me kapake
Te kripur detrat ku lundruam,te kripur lotet
Ja po hesht tani,e degjon muziken?

----------


## yjori

Gjashte muaj pas tentatives per vetevrasje gjeta ne kutine postare nje leter qe ja kisha derguar vetes ne rast se do isha akoma gjalle. Sapo kisha dale nga spitali ku me kishin dhene ilace, te cilat me kishin bere te harroj faktin se para se te me merrnin  kisha shkruar nje lamtumire te cilen e kisha derguar ne adresen time. Kur hyra ne apartementin tim njedhomesh  ne kat te gjashte te nje ndertese te viteve shtatedhjete, dritaret e te cilit binin nga veriu e ku nuk futej kurre dielli, ndjeva se me kish marre malli per vetmine, lashe canten ne korridor  qe ish njekohesisht edhe vend gatimi, vura nje kafe, u ula ne kolltukun e veshur me stof , po shqyrtoja  zarfin e nuk njihja dot shkrimin tim, perpiqesha te sillja ne kujtese ato momente po ish e kote, ashtu sic na ndodh shpesh kur shohim fotografi te vjetra e nuk kujtohemi dot kur  kemi dale. Vetem emri i derguesit me thoshte dicka pasi me kish perndjekur per shume kohe e ndonese realiteti i hidhur i te qenurit mbyllur me kish bere disi te esellt, nje dicka e turbullt thelle ne mua u zgjua prape, e dija edhe vete se nuk kisha harruar, une doja te harroja ose me mire me duhej te harroja nese doja te isha njeri i lire.
Kanati i deres ish hequr e lene menjane mbeshtetur pas murit. Me erdhi per te qeshur se mu kujtua casti kur e cane me force zjarrfikesit. Isha ulur  atehere aty ku po rrija edhe tani, xhamat dridheshin nga radio, zerin e se ciles e kisha ngritur deri ne fund, e kisha disa ore qe nuk kisha levizur nga vendi. Nje dite me pare, nje mbasdite dimri, isha kthyer nga puna, ndjehesha keq, jashte ish errur, vetem nje llampe me drite te dobet theksonte edhe me shume hijet qe hidhnin cepat e dhomes e ne mendje kisha nje zbrazeti te tille qe te shkaktonte dhimbje, isha hedhur mbi shtrat, kisha kapur koken me duar, nuk guxoja te veshtroja perreth se me dukej vetja ne sketerre, kisha pare nje fytyre te zbehte e verdhacake ulur ne kolltukun tim, ish fytyra e nje te denuari pergjithmone qe ishte duke bere dicka te tmerrshme, donte te  therte foshnjen e porsalindur para syve te se shoqes, e cila perpiqej ta ndalonte, po ai betohej ne emer te Zotit se mjaftonte nje fjale imja e do ta bente, une nuk mund te nderhyja se isha larg, nuk me mbetej gje tjeter vec te hidhesha ne pus te kohes, u hodha, dola ne anen tjeter e ju luta “Te lutem jo!” e ai kur me pa u pendua qe nuk kish besuar se  Zoti ekziston vertet, u zverdh , u ul ne kolltukun tim e qendronte tani atje pa levizur, ndersa une nuk dilja dot nga ajo vrime e zeze ku kisha rene, me kishte shteruar burimi i fjaleve qe mbush qenien tone te gjalleses e dicka me ishte keputur  ne koke ashtu sic keputet nje tel i tendosur shume, rashe ne terrin pa fund e ndjeva se Zoti eshte drite e pa te jemi te humbur sic qeshe edhe une ne ate cast, u luta perseri “Oh Ate, te lutem jo!”, e isha bosh, bosh fare ne erresire, vetem ne sketerre, une dhe fytyra e verdhe e te denuarit tullac ulur ne kolltuk.Kisha shkuar  ne banje sa per te levizur disi, mbi lavaman ish gershera, desha te beja dicka te pakthyeshme, e morra e fillova te pres  tufa flokesh. Do kisha vazhduar e do i kisha prere te gjitha,  por pastaj mu kujtua Van Gogu dhe veshi i tij i prere. Askush ish emri i atij qe dergonte letren, Asgjekund 3 duhej te ish rruga e poshte emri i qytetit: 1492 Humbetire, Kotesi. Ishin rreth dhjete faqe te cilat do ti kem shkruar me nje fryme po te gjykosh nga shkrimi qe mezi lexohej : 
“Veshtire ti shkruash dikujt, me te cilin flet cdo dite.  Mbase do qe me mire te te shkruaja ate qe nuk ta them dot. Germoj ne kujtesen time e nuk po gjej dot fjale te cilat nuk do te mund ti thoja dot edhe me ze. Nga ana tjeter nuk eshte se ti kam thene te gjitha.Te  kam thene asgje dhe te gjitha. Ne kohen qe nuk flasim bashke flas me ty, e kur flas me ty me  vjen inat qe nuk te them dot pikerisht ate qe kam ne bark. Po cfare e folure do ishte kjo; nje psheretime teper e gjate e perzier me mall,trishtim,lodhje, vetmi e boshllekun  qe te le ne gjoks pamundesia e venies ne pune te duarve,buzeve,syve, hundes e shqisave te tjera me te cilat na ka na pajisur ai qe na krijoi. E vetmja shqise qe punon rregullisht per momentin eshte perfytyrimi. Te perfytyroj tek mendohesh me buzet pak te hapura ,syte e ngulur ne murin perballe,me gishta te djersitura nga afshi qe shkaktojne fjalet qe vijne ne breg si copa druri te nje anijeje te mbytur diku e te cilat valet i sollen ne ishullin tend. Jemi te mbyllur si une ashtu edhe ti, secili ne qeline e tij, secili duke qepur qilimin e tij fluturues, secili varur ne endrren e tjetrit si dikush qe var veten e ne momentin e fundit flet me vete e thote nje lamtumire pa kuptim ne drejtim te botes qe po le prapa.Te deshperuarit besojne ne hicin,ne perden qe bie e ne dritat qe shuhen, besojne ne erresiren e fundit  e nuk mendojne se ndoshta fundi eshte nje fillim tjeter, se ndoshta cdo gje perseritet ashtu si hena pasqyrohet pellgjeve apo yjet qe ndrijne edhe atehere kur qielli eshte mbuluar nga rete. Thelle ne ne, aty  ku jane thesaret e humbur , kufomat e te mbyturve ,aty ku nuk hyn kurre drita  e ujerat jane te ndenjura, kam nje arke te vogel te veshur me sadef e cohe te kuqe te cilen e  hap here  pas here e sodis perlat e mbledhura te cilat me  therrasin ne kujtese kohet e shkuara  e me flasin per fundin ne nje ardhme jo te larget. Atehere dridhem pak, hap me duar te dridhura fletet e zverdhura e i shtoj premtimeve te shkuara premtime te reja ,asaj qe shkoi ate qe eshte e ate qe do te vije, kam parasysh veten time te shtrire tek jep shpirt, ndjej nje te rrenqethur ne kafaz te zemres, nje termet te brendshem e lutem qe te ndodhe tani ajo qe ka per te ndodhur dikur. Pafundesia  eshte dimension i frikshem. Kur mendojme per te ngreme zakonisht koken lart e shohim qiellin ose mbyllim syte e kridhemi ne vrimen e pafund te shpirtit e udhetojme tuneleve te erreta te perjetimeve. Shoh here pas here nje enderr e cila me ngrin gjakun ne damare e me ben te zgjohem uje ne djerse e pa fryme.Jam ne nje dhome te mbyllur e cila ka vetem nje dere.Une e hap ate e shoh papritur kozmosin tek hapet perpara kembeve te mia e kam frike se mos bie ne humbetire. Mbyll deren, i them vetes qe jam ne gjume e po enderroj, e pastaj me duket se kjo eshte jeta e vertete e ajo qe perjetoj gjate zgjimit eshte vetem nje enderr ne enderr e nje ankth vetmie me pushton te terin. Hap syte pastaj e per nje kohe nuk jam ne gjendje te dalloj kufijte e realitetit, ngrihem, shoh nga dritarja dritat e  rruges  e pres te agoje. Me duhet kohe te marr veten dhe e di se nuk ka kuptim te shtrihem prape se fillon gjithcka nga e para; fillikat ne univers, une dhe dera e mbyllur.Te njejten gje ndjej edhe kur mendoj per ikjen, gje e cila me ndodh shpesh, te pakten  tre here ne dite; ne mengjes  kur ngrihem e them me vete ja edhe nje mundim tjeter,ne muzg  kur fillon e erret  e gjallerohen hijet, ne darke kur shtrihem e lutem qe te mos kete me zgjim te nesermen ...“
Kalova disa rrjeshta qe nuk lexoheshin dot, me poshte vinin disa shkarravitje, pastaj nje pyetje shkruar terthore anash faqes: „Mos jane gje greket ata qe po vijne?“, nje kale qe dilte nga ujet „turfullonte e i shndriste lekura“ por nuk arrita ta deshifroj kuptimin e vazhdova me poshte: 
„Kur nuk flas me ty levrijne ne mua  peshq te argjendte, luspat e te cileve shkelqejne  e me turbullojne shikimin.Jane copa vargjesh ose me mire fjale qe bien nga pema ime, shege mbushur me gjak,molle qe pikojne musht, rrush i zi, arra,buke,qumesht, vere, vese, ujvara, qumesht , gjinj , meteore, nota muzikore, te qeshura, geshtenja, mjalte, misra te pjekur , fiq, pellumba, qershi, nete vere, shkume valesh ne breg, dremitje ne vape, ngjyra  etj., te gjitha keto te hedhura siper njera tjetres pa rregull . 
Mbase jane keto te vetmet gjera qe i japin jetes njefare kuptimi, mbase kur te nisemi per ne rrugen e fundit do te kemi ne traste nje gjysem buke misri, pak djathe e nje pagure uje, ashtu si barinjte kur nisen me tufen ne kullote. Apo jemi dele ne e bariu na pret ne anen tjeter te malit shtrire diku ne ndonje hije derisa te vije koha per te mbledhur tufen e shperndare e per ti dhene uje ne burimin qe vetem ai e di? Ngushellimi yne jane te tjeret e ne jemi ai  i tyre. Jemi qelite e te tjereve, brenda nesh vertiten te paqete tigrat e tyre e ne vete kendojme apo bejme rrathe ne  kafazet e  gjokseve se atyre qe na duan e qe na kujtojne. 
Cdo fjale eshte nje peshk i nxjerre nga uji qe perpelitet ca, hap velezat e jep shpirt. Me mire te flasesh gjuhen tjeter , te ulesh apo shtrihesh afer njeri tjetrit e ti lesh delfinet te lozin, te hidhen, zhyten e te dalin prape ne siperfaqe, femijet te cohen vete kur rrezohen e pleqte te vdesin pa lot, qarje e gure varri. Ti lesh ndjenjat te agojne, ndrisin e  perendojne pa e ndyre te kaltren me njolla fjalesh e  peshtyme frazash.Te degjosh frymen e shikosh tymin qe shperndahet sapo del nga oxhaku i gojes, mjegullon pak pasqyren e syve e iken tutje per tu thithur nga ti . Te shtrihesh afer si gjethe te rena , ta lesh veten te te shtyje era tutje e te vdesesh bashke me krahet mbeshtjelle rreth qafes se tjetrit, te behesh varr i tij e ai i yti e te udhetosh me te ne universin kokeposhte te ikjes pa kthim. Zjarre te cuditshme djegin atje kalbezimet e kesaj bote, nje puhi e lehte tund mjegullen e cberjes, ne perkundemi ne humbje e pergjojme ate qe ndodh, habitemi se nuk na kish shkuar mendja qe cdo gje ish kaq e thjeshte e kemi qene te vdekur, jemi te qete si ujet e ndenjur ku pame dikur fytyrat tona e donim te zhyteshim atje ku koha pushon se qeni  e kembanat bien per ata qe lindin. Presim te sapoardhurit ashtu sic na priten ne, i peshperisim ne vesh se kesaj rradhe eshte hera e fundit e te gjitha rruget ishin labirinte qe te sjellin ne qender te botes e tani jemi ne qender, ulemi ne prag te drites, shohim flaken ne horizont e kuptojme  papritur ate qe ndodhi, na kujtohet cdo hap i hedhur, cdo mendim fluturak, cdo psheretime, na  kujtohet ajo qe po shkruajme  pikerisht tani  e zgjidhim nje nga nje nyjet e te panjohurave qe dikur kryqezonin shpirterat tona. C`kuptim ka qe jemi? Fatet jane edhe ato kryqezime, rrudha duarsh e ogure ardhjeje. Dua te pi nga kafeja jote, te pime te dy e te lexojme fallin pastaj, linja qe priten e shifra qe perseriten, buze qe prekin te zezen ne te njejtin vend e  gelltisin lengun e ngrohte te se ardhmes, lene gjurme ne deboren e filxhanit te se shkuares e ngrohen ne avullin e se tashmes, mish veshur me lekure, brenda pak  afsh ku dridhet ne perpelitje flaka e qiriut qe ndezem ne tempullin tone te rrenuar. E gjetem gati kur zbritem, u vume ne rradhe pas atyre qe ishin para nesh (apo ishim ne e kishim harruar?), pritem me durim te merrnim bekimin, beme nje perkulje para shenjterise se panjohur, dolem e harruam prape. Ate qe nuk dime na duhet ta besojme e meqe eshte kaq veshtire te besosh bejme sikur e dime. Po cfare dime ne? Jemi e nuk do te jemi me, kjo eshte ajo qe dime. S`te mbetet rrugedalje tjeter vecse te besosh ne hicin ose qenien e perjetshme. Nuk ka as lindje, as vdekje.Ajo qe jemi eshte ajo qe mbetet. E keshtu kerkoj ne ty driten qe nuk shuhet kurre, zjarrin qe te ngroh, burimin qe nuk shter. Dua te pi nga uji yt, te pime te dy e te presim me durim te mbushemi prape. Diku thelle eshte nje e care nga hyn drite tjeter. Te pime qumeshtin e saj me buze qe prekin te bardhen ne te njejtin vend, lene njolla ne deboren e gjinjve te pafundesise e ngrohen ne avullin e asaj qe shkon, fryme veshur me lekure, brenda pak tym ku dridhet ne perpelitje flaka qe ndezem ne naten tone te tjetersuar...Ke qene ndonjehere ne boten tjeter ku rrezohesh cdo hap greminave, midis te dua dhe a me do, ku bien cdo cast yjet e ti ke vetem nje deshire te vetme per te shprehur, atje ku kuajt vrapojne luadheve, kuaj te bardhe bore, te kuq gjak, te zinj sterre, kuaj te kalter e fjale qe kane humbur kuptimin e tingellojne vetem se mendimi perpiqet te kuptoje ndjenjen ashtu sic lepin kafsha  kelyshet e porsalindur? Ne kete bote pa caqe vertitem shpesh. Bosh jane shtepite, dyert e hapura e cdo gje e lene pergjysme. Elefantet kalojne rrugeve e delfinet lozin ne lume, pemet jane mbushur me blete nga mjalti i te cilave me ngjisin gishtat tek i bie nje pianoje ne shesh. Nje femije prej zjarri  kercen ne ritmin qe vjen nga kisha ku jane  mbledhur te shenjtet e ardhur posacerisht nga qielli per te festuar lindjen e njeriut. Eshte pranvere e pellumbat cukisin rete ndersa une i dehur nga flladi qe tendos velat e mia lundroj nga nje note ne tjetren, me kujtohet Kolombi e te egrit qe e prisnin ne breg me copa ari ne qafe e ai me pasqyre ne dore, mendoj se eshte me mire te rrish se sa te shkosh, te presesh se sa te kerkosh, pres derisa dikush te vije tek une, nje lajmetar ndoshta me sy te shkruar e librin e se vertetes ne dore; degjoj nje pershendetje, kthej koken e shoh te ardhurin qe thote se ka degjuar fjalen time te fundit, me pyet per ku jam nisur, une buzeqesh e i tregoj per gabimin e Kolombit, se nese ai nuk do qe nisur per rruge dikur do vinin te egrit tek ai, po me e mira eshte qe secili te rrije aty ku eshte e pikerisht ate po bej edhe une tani domethene po pres qe te vish ti me nje pasqyre ne dore ne breg te ngjarjes. Kot je lodhur i dashur, ne cdo pikenisje pret nje gjetje te kerkohet e ata qe kerkojne humbasin pikerisht ate qe duan te gjejne. Kam vite qe po kerkoj Indine, ja ku e gjeta, udhetimi im po i afrohet fundit e tani me thua qe cdo gje ishte mund i kote, kot detaret qe vuajten nga etja e uria, kot ecejaket e pafund te karvaneve,  kot mundimet e martireve, te heronjve, te diturve, te prinderve, te mbreterve, kot viktimat e fitimtaret, kot fare cdo gje si pasqyra qe ke ne dore me te cilen do te me tregosh mua se kush jam e kur te them se une jam hic te zbrazen syte e me thua te mos flas keshtu e qe secili ka vleren e tij. Me vjen keq per ty se qenke lodhur e paske vuajtur shume per te me gjetur, po ja tani me trego ti mua ndryshimin thelbesor midis meje edhe teje, ta them une qe nuk kemi as edhe ndryshimin me te vogel ashtu si njeshi nuk ndryshon nga dyshi, gjithe matematika eshte pjelle e reflektimit po une nuk jam pjelle e pasqyres tende, me vjen ta thyej fare, po kur mendoj sa oqeane ke kaluar me vjen edhe per te qeshur, a thua se nuk eshte e rrumbullaket toka e nuk do kthehesh prape diku ne piken e nisjes, po edhe sikur toka te ish e pafund, linje ne kozmos pa fillim e mbarim, prape do kishe bere me mire te rrije ne shtepi anes zjarrit e te shikoje endrra me indiane. Do pime edhe nje kafe, paskam nje zell per te folur sot qe po me habit edhe vete, jo ti flit sa te duash se me  kenaqe, e paske kapur me Kolombin sot e me indianet...“
„ Une jam ti  e njekohesisht nje tjeter, dikush qe ka vendosur ti jape fund jetes. Nuk do filloj tani te rendis arsyet qe me shtyjne te hedh kete hap. Ne te vertete nuk kam asnje per ta bere, po nga ana tjeter as edhe nje  per te mos vdekur tani.Mbase jam semure, mbase jam cmendur. Te cmendesh do te thote te dalesh nga kufinjte e normales e te hedhesh nje sy ne boten tjeter, bote e cila ekziston edhe ajo, edhe nese te ashtuquajturit normale mbyllin nje sy e perpiqen te mos mendojne per te. Ne secilin nga ne fle brenda vetedija  e vdekjes , per te cmendurit eshte kjo e verteta e vetme, dikur do shkojme, mund te ndodhe pas ca vjetesh, neser ose edhe tani, e ky eshte  mendimi yt i fundit, e pyetja se nese jetojme edhe pak, cfare do bejme ne kohen qe na ka mbetur, behet obsesion, se c`rol luan ne fund te fundit nese vdesim pas 30 vjetesh apo castin tjeter? Midis dy frymemarrjeve, te parafundit dhe asaj te fundit eshte nje cast i mbushur me boshllek e me dyshimin se cfare ka vertet vlere ne kete jete. A ja vlen vertet te koleksionosh perjetime te bukura ashtu sic perpiqen te bejne shumica jone vetem per ti thene vetes pastaj, sido qe te jete kam patur nje jete te mbushur, apo eshte me mire te zbrazesh e te presesh me durim fundin duke shpresuar se ajo qe na mungon tani do te na jepet dikur? Per pak sa nuk dola lakuriq, ka dite qe me duken rrobat te teperta sidomos ne dite si sot kur lindet njeriu. Ah, Kristofor, Galileo, Carls apo si te quajne, majmune jemi te gjithe, mos ma merr per ofendim, nuk ka te beje me ty e mbase te merzis me kete llomotitjen time, po ne fund te fundit vete me fole i pari e ja tani po flas edhe une, jo ti vazhdo nuk ka problem, dje takova nje qenie  ose me mire me kontaktoi ajo mua, me pruri nje mesazh, ja ku e kam shikoje po nuk e kuptoj dot se ne cfare gjuhe eshte shkruar. Interesant, qenkan hieroglife, mos ish gje aziatike ajo qenia? Jo me cfare, nje bjonde, ruse me duket  nga theksi. E kishim lene per tani po ja nuk erdhi e tani po dyshoj nese ish halucinacion apo ka ndodhur vertet . Me fal nese te zhgenjej po kjo eshte vetem menyja e restorantit kinez, nuk e di po po te me degjosh mua konsulto nje psikiater, ah cfare, eshte vetem dehje pranverore, dua vetem te degjoj muzike e te kercej si ai femija aty ne shesh  e te cukis edhe une rete si kembana qe po bie tani. Me thuaj tani te lutem dicka: nga e dije qe do me gjeje ketu? Nuk e dija, ndalova te pija edhe une nje kafe e thashe te ulem edhe une e te bejme nje dore muhabet, thuaj te verteten qe me ke pergjuar, te gjithe e dine momentalisht ku ndodhem, i gjithe qyteti survejohet e kane installuar kamera kudo, e nese do te dish se kush je ti ta them une, ti je nje figurant ne kete film te ndyre qe xhirohet per jeten qe bejne primatet ne kushte artificiale. Me habit fakti qe te gjithe e dine e asnje nuk guxon te ndermarre dicka kunder, c`te besh?, po ja regjisori pret nga ty te zbulosh Ameriken, ti mund te rebelosh e te me thuash mua, degjo po te kerkojne, ta them se te dua, fshihu me mire ose shko andej nga parku ku nuk ka aq shume turiste, eshte hapur lajmi se ti ke lindur prape e ne pardje te varrosem, mos dil kaq hapur me mire, ose te pakten maskohu, ver ndonje kaskete apo mustaqe fallso, gjej ca roje trupi ashtu sic bejne te gjithe prominentet, bli nje vile me pishine e kalo kohen ne kopesht me modelet duke pare fotot e tua ne reviste, po ti e di qe une edhe prandaj jam bere i shquar, se nuk me hyne ne sy pasurite materiale e kete ma keni zili te gjithe e prandaj doni edhe te me vrisni prape ashtu sic keni bere edhe heret e tjera, edhe Jezusin ju e kryqezuat, edhe ai nuk ju beri gje, gabimin e tij nuk dua ta perseris edhe une, nuk dal une para turmave une e mbaj ligjerata, nuk e di se kush nga ne te dy eshte profeti ne kete mes, po cfare rendesie ka, se mos do shpetojme boten ne tani, se cfare eshte bota eshte problemi, ti je bota ,une jam bota, ne jemi bota, ja ku e ke portofolin Vasko, ma jep pasqyren, ti ke te drejte , po shkoj te shtrihem pak ne park e te degjoj eren, po me plas zemra nga kofeina, gjithe bota varet nga buzet e mia, bera gabim qe fola me ty, i marr te gjitha mbrapsht, po vine te me marrin me duket, e sheh ate makinen , ka disa muaj qe me ndjekin, me siguri  jane ata te pales tjeter, te rashe ne qafe kot se ti nuk je spiun, me do te miren prandaj ma thua, te uroj nje dite te kendshme e shpresoj se do e perballosh boshllekun qe do te shkaktoje mungesa ime, rri dhe ca , se mos ke pune, kam ardhur nga Rusia ekstra per ty e ti me le tani vetem, e di ti sa te veshtira jane bere udhetimet qekur ke filluar te flasesh me vete ti?, une i kam lene te gjitha per ty, familjen, te njohurit, karrieren e per pak humba edhe jeten ne Siberi, nuk ke asnje detyrim kundrejt meje, ma beso, po edhe ti se mos ke pune, e parkun aty e ke, nuk te iken, eja po deshe edhe ti, vertet?, pse jo?, as emrin nuk ta morra vesh po me mire keshtu se flasim me gishta e kjo ka te miren se nuk ngaterrohesh  me fjale e nuk i mbetet qejfi njeriu, me pelqejne duart e tua, i paske si zogj te parritur, nervoze tek kerkojne floket e mia nen jastek, kush je ti, pse u shnderrove tani e more trajta te tjera, oh mos ik te lutem tani qe jemi kaq prane, je po ai femije i dobet qe merr fryme me zor, vetem perjetimet i njeh me mire; tani do ndodhe kjo, me pas ajo tjetra, asgje e paparashikuar, uf, ferkoj syte e ngushelloj veten me faktin se dikur  nuk do ngrihem dot me e kjo me ben te ndjehem me mire, durim edhe ca, vetem ca vjet jane, do shkojne ashtu sic shkuan edhe te tjeret, me te shtyre e me te terhequr, habitem me pasqyrimin tim , me kujtohet Kolombi  e me ngjan se jam indian. Eshte nje krokodil ketu, apo je ti?, rri ne qoshe e tund vetem bishtin, une i ngrire nga tmerri nuk guxoj te marr fryme, mbi tavoline hapur kutia e shahut, guret te rrjeshtuar, kush ben levizjen e pare?, i bardhi apo i ziu?, jam une i bardhi?, nuk leviz une nga vendi, nese ka dicka per te gjetur le te vije ajo ketu, po une nuk dua gje, as te fitoj as te humb, me thuaj ti me mire se cfare dua une, cfare kam humbur ketu e ku eshte dalja, dua vetem te shkoj  e te perhumbem ne drite, te bie ne ty, pa pyetje, pa dyshime, pa arsye; me merr te lutem, me mire tani se sa me vone, ah eshte gri perjashte e bie vajguri nga  qielli, te vdekurit e patretur levizin te trembur rrugeve te mbushura me copa gazetash e plehra qe i merr era, ne furrnalte jane mbledhur ata qe nuk durojne dot me, presin ne rradhe per tu hedhur ne zjarr e tymi i krematoreve perzihet me rete, une nuk mundem dot me e pastaj bie sirena e anijes,eja, nuk nisemi pa ty, gjithshka eshte bere gati, vetem dil dhe ec e  do te te marrin, njerezit tane jane kudo, ja e shikon ate autobuzin  atje  qe pret ne stacion, vetem hip e zbrit ne qytetin tjeter, lere sketerren pas teje e eja ketu ne token e premtuar, gati jane tavolinat, kafeja avullon, buket jane te ngrohta, jemi ulur te gjithe, vetem ti mungon, cdo gje e kemi planifikuar deri ne fund, te fundit do te jene te paret e ti ke mbetur i fundit fare, te kam nisur sa e sa koriere, po aty ku je ti, ne folene  e djallit nuk futet dot njeri, dil tani, boll hoqe, e merr rrugen me te drejte per tjeterkund, sa kemi qare , kemi  jave qe nuk fleme e vuajme me ty, i kemi regjistruar te tera se ate qe ke bere ti nuk e ka bere ndonje i gjalle deri me sot, te shohesh djallin e ti biesh kokes me kitarre, ka dale nje film ah, per pak thashe i bukur, ka dale dicka e tmerrshme po tani mbaroi edhe kjo shyqyr zotit, jemi te gjithe ketu, e kemi ndare universin ne sektore, ata qe bene faj  vertiten ne rrethe vicioze, secili merr pjesen qe i takon, nuk duruam dot dhe e rregulluam boten, vetem ti mungon e pastaj fillon perjetesia. Ke nevoje per pushim i dashur, je lodhur shume kohet e fundit, do te te kurojme e ajo do te te rrije anes shtratit duke pritur te zgjohesh. E quajne Lee, ashtu sic ke thene ti, eshte e vockel, i pelqen ngjyra blu e cmendet per ty. Ne Jeruzalem gjetem mbidriten, nje femije te vogel prej zjarri qe thote se ti ke te drejte. Pse te vije ai ketu apo te shkoj une aty? Nje dite do takohemi, e sa me teper kalon koha aq me teper afrohet kjo dite. Kercen tani ne hapesire e ne e kuptuam se Zoti i vjeter ka lindur prape, kesaj radhe pergjithmone e do rrije me ne, eshte dicka shume e bukur, nje Zot femije, nje Mbizot, i lindur nga zgjidhja e problemit nje heqim nje eshte zero, e kesaj here patem fat se gjithmone na kane vrare e kjo qysh nga fillimi i historise, se na kane keqkuptuar se nuk beme gje ne, vete duan te shpetojne e na vene te luajme, ti me te bardhat e une me te zezat e nuk i pergjigjen dot pyetjes se pse duhet te levize i bardhi i pari. Ketu jam, ne apartamentin 602, po nuk na kane lene te takohemi, sot eshte dita e fundit, dil po deshe ne park e aty po te pres ulur ne stolin ku ulemi gjithmone. Kam bere nje melodi te re per ty, ate qe po degjon tani, ngrije edhe ca zerin se nuk kane cte bejne, ja vetem do cajne deren ; e kam mbyllur nga brenda e jam ulur ne kolltukun me stof, peshtyj pertoke e kam hapur deren e ballkonit, bucet gjithe shtepia nga muzika jote, po fishkellej edhe une e kam vene syzet e diellit ndonese jashte bie vajgur e fryn ere. Ja me duket se po vijne, hyne brenda e me shohin te habitur, jane spanjollet, me marrin me vete, nuk u kundershtoj, me fusin ketu afer ne nje kabine ku eshte nje shtrat i cili vjen era lekure e me thone te pres derisa te vije shefi. E njoh kete procedure, nuk eshte hera e pare, jam i qete kur te them :”Si je?”-“Prape ketu ti?”-“E di , jashte vjen ere e keqe e ketu jemi disi te mbrojtur, cfare jane keto pakot e mbeshtjella me kordele?”-“Jane paketa bosh se jane Krishtlindjet tani, gjoja per te krijuar atmosfere feste”. I bie me shkelm e e di cdo te ndodhe pastaj. “Mos me prekni, shtrihem vete!”- i them atyre qe me fiksojne, zgjas krahun , me injektojne ate perzierjen qe te ve menjehere ne gjume, zgjohem te pasnesermen, kam uri e nuk di se ku jam. Anash me kalojne te tjeret, me shohin me mirekuptim, me kane zgjidhur, cohem e me dridhen kembet, pi nje cigare e them me vete:”Prape ketu. Duro tani derisa te mbushen dyzet dite”...Atje takove per here te pare djallin. Po prisje te hapej dera e te hynte vetja jote e dyte, drita ishte bere tragjike, nuk flije dot, nje mall i fshehte per te qare e per tu ndare nga te njohurit te shtynte te flisje me vete me ze te larte. Ish nje monolog i gjate, here i drejtoheshe turmave, here te aferve, here mua, flisje me komisionin qe te shqyrtonte, me syte  qe nderroheshin cdo dite pas vrimes se pergjimit e bije ne permallim, trishtoheshe, zemeroheshe, beje premtime e predikoje. Na joshnin me te mirat e kesaj bote, po ne donim vetem te vdisnim ne menyre natyrale, ne te njejtin cast te dy, nen ritmin e asaj melodie te stermunduar, ti jepnim fund ketij filmi ku na kishin hedhur pa dijenine tone e vetem te degjonim zerin e shenjave qe na tregonin udhen. Zogj te zinj kendonin nje kenge te dehurish, , femijet, shifrat e kabala e ngjyrave na ngaterronin ne fillim hapat, derisa pame ne fund te labirintit daljen e mbyllur; ish shume e thjeshte, mjafton vetem te mbyllesh syte e do te te marrin, anija pret ne breg, devete capiten ne rere, oazeve pikojne gjethet, ne shpelle eshte ndezur zjarr, vetem ti dhe une e jashte te tjeret, te vdekurit e ata qe po japin shpirt, te gjallet e ata qe po linden, karusel kohesh ne shesh, femijet rrotullohen hipur ne figura druri, kemi muzike ne koke e ne gjymtyre e ecim te dehur pragjeve te nates, helikoptere te vegjel presin te na cojne ne boten e cudirave, po ne jemi cudia me e madhe, une e ti qe me shikon nga pasqyra pa me njohur ndersa pret nje nga nje tufa flokesh nga koka jote qe te duket e huaj. Beson papritur ne kuptimin e botes, cdo gje qe u tha, u mendua apo u be eshte pjese e nje plani te madh, c`pjese jam une, c`mozaik je ti, duhej te behej e prandaj edhe ka ndodhur e me kujtohet nje ngjarje e larget, pastaj edhe nje tjeter derisa shoh veten duke lindur, nje thermije e vogel ne tavolinen tuaj, yje jemi te gjithe, pika uji, rere, pluhur, shi, numra, episode. Po ngrihej dielli e ti nuk kishe fjetur fare, kishe ecur gjithe naten e kembet te ishin bere gjak, shtrire ne nje livadh veshtroje tre kuaj e mollet pikonin vese, trendafilet kundermonin ne kopshtin tend, pe syte e kalter e nuk dije se ku ishe, po c`rendesi kishte, fushat ishin mbushur me flake,  o Zot sa rremuje, me merr te lutem, mos me ler te jem vetem fare ketu, me kete krijese qe merr trajta te ndryshme, here prind e here shok, here femije e here grua, here une e here ti. Nuk kam emer une, jam anonim, zero, hic, rreshqitje, jam paradoks, nuk jam ti. Po une kush jam atehere? Ti nuk je, nuk ke qene kurre, e gjitha vec nje halucinacion i perendive, iluzion enderre, mirazh fantazme, tym tymi, nuk je mish, je fryme qe merr fryme. Ver doren ne gjoks e prek rrahjen e zemres, bum bum, tani do pushoje e do biesh mbi shtrat ndersa une te pres ne heshtje te ndjesh pranine time.Atehere ishe ulur ne fronin tim e nuk me shikoje ne sy ndersa flisja. Kisha prure me vete nje karte te botes, kisha bere shenime mbi te, vija te kuqe terthore oqeaneve, vija blu ne shkretetire e shigjeta drejtimesh. Kur mbarova ngrite koken e fole me ze te ngjirur “Une jam ketu e nuk dua te leviz. Kur te kthehesh do me gjesh perseri ketu, ulur ne kete fron  ashtu sic gjeta edhe une pasardhesin tim. Mbase eshte me mire te shkosh, mbase eshte me mire te udhetosh e te shohesh boten, por cfare eshte bota? Une jam bota, ti je bota, ne jemi bota, bota eshte plot me te tille. Hap e mbyll syte, kjo eshte bota. Po ti shko, ne breg pret anija, edhe ti anije je. Une jam breg, gjithmone aty, vetem ju shkoni e vini si vale. Ku?”-“Ne tjetersi, atje ku nuk na duhet me te kerkojme veten, pasi jemi larguar aq shume nga pikenisja saqe kemi harruar se kush ishim e u beme te tjere, te thare nga rruga, te parruar, te etur e te uritur, mbase me keq sec ishim me pare por sidoqofte ndryshe. Ata qe kthehen nuk jane si ata qe nuk nisen, ashtu sic ujet nuk eshte burim. Kerkuam boten tjeter e gjetem te tjeret, te ngjashmit tane, ata qe prisnin, ju gjetem ju. Nese nuk do vinim ne do vinit ju tek ne. Rrethore jane orbitat e ngjarjes e pasqyrim te jetuarit. Mendo sikur pas vdekjes te te duhej te jetoje po kete jete ne drejtim te kundert, cdo gje mprapsht, ne fillim plak e pastaj i ri e pastaj femije derisa te shuheshe ne mitren e nenes tende per te lindur perseri e per te jetuar po kete qe ke jetuar deri tani. Mbase koha eshte nje ore rere, pasi bie thermija e fundit nje dore e huaj e kthen nga krahu tjeter e keshtu pafund. Cdo gje eshte nje ceshtje kendveshtrimi, edhe te ndenjurit ka perspektiven e tij e te mbyllesh syte nuk do te thote te mos shohesh me, gje per te cilen bindemi cdo nate kur biem ne gjume. Me ler te shkoj  e me uro fat, te lutem!”- ” Ti ishe erresire.Une te morra ashtu sic marrim hijen tone me vete, i fryva  e keshtu u bere mjegull. Mjegulla u be dite, dita uje, ujet rere, rera dhe, dheu mish. I fryva mishit e keshtu u bere veze. Veza u be peshk, peshku u be zog, zogu majmun, majmuni peme, pema fole, foleja veze, veza njeri. Njeriu u be zot, zoti zjarr, zjarri yll, yjet drite, drita pikoi ne uje, uji u be larve, larva ra ne bark te hijes, hija ne bark te nates, yjet ne preher te kohes , koha pikoi ne mish, mishi u zgjua e eci, fluturoi, filloi te mendoje. Cfare mendon ti se jam une?”- “Mos je gje une?”- pyes pastaj me ze te dridhur duke e ditur se eshte blasfemi ta kujtosh veten per krijuesin. “Askush nuk e beri veten vete, as krijuesi”- thua pastaj, me sheh ngultas e me ben ate pyetjen, te ciles kurre nuk kam ditur ti kthej pergjigje-“Cfare deshiron?”. Nuk mendohem shume, te bie ne gjunje e te lutem te me cbesh. “Me thuaj qe kjo eshte vec nje loje qe ben ti per te kaluar kohen se nese bota  eshte e pakohe e pafund, atehere jane edhe persiatjet tona filozofike te kota. Ne jemi guret e shahut te rrjeshtuar mbi tavoline e ti mendon se me cfare ta hapesh, me te zinjte apo te bardhet, luan me vete, ne te vertete nuk ka rendesi fare, ne vorbullen e elementeve  nuk luan me rol nese mendon apo je peme, nese je qelize apo organ, cdo gje transformohet ne nje forme me te larte e keshtu me rradhe, derisa te vjen ne mend thjeshtesia e faktit qe nuk ka gje per te mesuar, vetem keqkuptim diskutimet pa  fund te te diturve te cilet fillesen e panjohur e veshin me fjale te bukura e konstruksione idesh, qe ata qe nuk dine jetojne me  mire se nuk njohin tundimin e shpjegimit, qe asnje nuk lind fajtor por behet, qe nuk mund te besohet ne veten se vetja iken e te le vetem, ashtu sic ndjehem edhe une kur me thua  se ke nje shtyse te brendshme per te levizur se pari te bardhet, ndersa une habitem se pse nuk mund te rrish dot i qete  pa bere gje fare e te presesh qe guret te luajne vete...”
E lashe letren mbi tavoline, u ngrita, mbusha nje filxhan kafe e u ula para dritares. Poshte ne rruge leviznin prapa xhamave te heshtur njerezit dhe  makinat. Nje pellumb kish qendruar ne parvazin e ballkonit, me pa shkurt me syte e tij te rrumbullaket e pastaj fluturoi e ndaloi ne oxhakun e shtepise perballe. Dikur do ta kisha marre dicka te tille si shenje, ish nje kohe kur gjithckaje qe ndodhte perqark meje i jepja nje kuptim te caktuar. Midis tyre kish disa te cilat nuk arrija ti shpjegoja as edhe kur isha me te dyja kembet ne toke e nuk besoja ne gjera te tilla. Si pershembull ate dite kur pashe nje elefant te kalonte kryqezimin e te zhdukej ne cepin e rruges tjeter. Ose ate dite kur po mendoja per Andersenin e rrobat e reja te mbretit e me pyeti nje femije se pse kisha dale lakuriq. Ose ate nate ne diskoteke. Gati dy vjet me rradhe kisha jetuar ne kete bote tjeter pa nderprerje e tani filloi te me vrase sedra kur mu kujtuan disa momente ne te cilat kisha humbur cdo kontakt me realitetin , isha bere gazi i botes ose kisha patur probleme me ruajtesit e rendit. Piva edhe nje gllenjke, shfletova disa faqe e fillova te lexoj nje pjese ku shkrimi ishte pothuajse i pakuptueshem :     
 “Nuk ta uroj te kryesh ate qe ke ndermend. Perndryshe nuk do te te shkruaja. Pse te nxitohesh? Aty e ke vdekjen, nuk te iken. Pastaj nga do ta dish qe vetevrasja nuk ndeshkohet? Ja ta zeme se me ti dhene fund jetes do shkosh direkt ne parajse. Ta zeme se ata qe mohojne veten jane te shenjtit e vertete, se mohimi i vetvetes eshte virtyti me i larte e se ne qiellin e shtate banojne vetem ata qe paten guxim ti japin fund dyzimit. Ne fund te fundit edhe Jezusi e dinte qe do ta kryqezonin e nuk ndermorri asgje kunder; edhe kjo vetevrasje eshte. Dikur do vije dikush e do te thote: “Nuk prisje dot edhe ca vjet derisa te te dilte shpirti vete?”. Ti do i buzeqeshesh e do i pergjigjesh “Cte keqe ka ketu? A nuk jemi ne parajse?”.”Parajsa eshte kot. Aq me teper ka shume te tilla. Ti gjendesh ne njeren nga ato. Ata qe dine te presin nuk jane ketu. Ata jane diku tjeter”. Do shohesh perreth e per here te pare do te te vije keq qe je akoma. Gjithshka eshte e mrekullueshme, ti je i lumtur, asgje nuk mungon e prape fillon e te bren mendimi qe pafundesia eshte gracke ku bien te paduruarit e qe e bukura eshte edhe ajo e merzitshme, gjithmone e njejta gje, do ulesh, do kapesh koken me duar e nuk do dish si te dalesh nga ky rreth vicioz . “Jam i lumtur, po lumturia nuk eshte edhe ajo arsye per te ekzistuar”. Do kesh zili ajrin, ujin, zjarrin, shpirtin e do duash te behesh element. Do behesh, se ne parajse cdo deshire permbushet e pastaj do duash te behesh hic. Po cfare eshte hici? Nga qe nuk di se cfare eshte nuk do mundesh edhe te behesh derisa te behet e qarte se po largohesh nga sfera e drites e ke marre rrugen e purgatorit qe te con perseri ne kete bote. Portieri do te te shohe me keqardhje, do te doje te thote dicka por nuk do flase, do hape kanatat e lindjes e ti do biesh perseri ne terr ashtu sic kerkon te biesh edhe tani. Nuk ka hic, asgjeja nuk ekziston, cdo gje eshte plot e ti je nje pjese e gjithshkase. Prit, duro edhe ca, eshte hera e fundit qe je lidhur pas mishit”...  (vijon)

----------


## yjori

Nje rrjedhe  e  kam ruajtur per ty
Pjelle e shkretetires…
Kur te kthehesh nga endja e pagjume
Kemberende e me bark te fryre
Buzet e zhuritura te njomesh 
E rraskapitur...

Nje lot rreshqiti faqeve te tua,
pikoi cepave te buzes
dhe ra ne gropen e  vetes…
Isha pike e verber shiu  ne  ujvaren fjaleshume
shkarje e ujit qe mbushet dhe zbrazet vete
Dikush do hedhe  nje kove, a do pije me duar…
Keshtu do lindesh  prape
Djerse e ftohte  ne ballin e te tjereve..
Pre  e  korbave te magjise
Nje  jete...

Do behesh re e vrenjtur
Do kullosh  pirgjeve  
E renia do te derdhi  poshte  ne lume
Aty ku  rrjedh  e lodhur  perseritja
Valet do te marrin,te fusin e te nxjerrin
Peshqit do te sjellin ne breg
Do behesh  rere ne oren  e rrymes
Disa here…

Zogjte te ngrene pastaj ne lartesi
Atje ku perkulen ylberet 
Do skuqesh,zverdhesh e kalterohesh
Varur degeve te qiejve
Drite qe rritet e  behet  zjarr  i mocem
Do biesh vullkaneve e piqesh flakeve
Shtate breza rrjesht…

Ne afsh te djegies do te shtangesh 
Terreve te brendshme  e do ngrish ne mos
Pike uji mureve te shpelles..
Te bie apo te mos bie ?
Re ne ujvaren  e kohes…

Ne kurriz te troftes je nje  pike
Rrudhe dallge  faqeve te moshes
Shikon qenien  nga lart, nje rreth i zi
Nje vrime prej nga pikon berja
Se kush trokiste ne deren e zemres,
Vure doren ne gjoks…pikonte brenda

Ishe ti, nje pike nga lart 
Ne pellgun e nates se lagesht
Notove ne fryme 
Flladet te shtynin 
Ne daljen shushuritese
Hijet flinin qosheve
Shpirterat te ftuan  folete e tyre..
U bere veze…

E verdhe nga brenda 
Veshur me guacke te bardhe
Diell i vogel ne mjegull te agimit
Rreze qe fshihet degeve
Filiz  i ngjarjes 
Qe mbiu nga fara  qe hodhi
Nje fshatar i dehur nga fati... 

Etje  e shuar ne not
Zog i ngordhur ne fluturim 
Pike ne fund  te virgjerise se letres
Atje ku tretet fjala loteve
C`pikellim!..

Sa e gjate eshte rruga?
Ca hapa dhe pak kohe

Sa e shkurter eshte  koha?
Disa rruge , nje jete,pak ngjarje

Sa  zgjat kjo ?
Dy jete ne kryqezim
Nje pike ne mes si renie
Nje gur ne  pellg
Nje pike ne fund
Ne fillim…

----------


## yjori

Nje tufe zogjsh ne fluturim
Ne vjeshte nga perendimi ne lindje 
Nga lindja ne perendim  ne pranvere…
Koha shteroi se rrjedhuri ne burimin tim
Fillesa e fundit perpelitej ne zall
Shushurima e fjaleve pushoi
Vetem nje vale e lehte mendimesh
Rrudhte pasqyren  e  vetes...

Si lindi gjuha?
Ai qe tha per here te pare fjalen  lindje
C`donte te thoshte?
Apo qe vetem nje britme gezimi ose habie
E atij qe zbuloi perseritjen?
Larvat levrinin ne ujet e tij
Peshqit mesuan te ecin
Pastaj te fluturojne…
(Sipas Darvinit)
Nje tufe fjalesh ne fluturim
Nga lindja ne perendim…

----------


## ALBA

Bukur Yjori , shume bukur me pelqyen poezit e tuaja . Te uroj shume suksese ne krimtarin tende . Do te jepja nje ide qe te hapje nje teme ne vete , meqe paske kaq shume poezi dhe kaq te bukura .

Pershendetje Alba

----------


## yjori

Nuk ka ilac per trishtimin
Po te diturit perpiqen
Ta shnderrojne gurin ne ar...

Merr shpresen qe ka mbetur
Shtoi  ajer lirie
Mos harro te lutem te bukuren 
Eliksirin e jetes
Mos e hidh te gjithe brenda
ler pak per neser
Dhe ditet e tjera...

Soditja e vetvetes
Peshtjellim
Une jam ata
Ti je ajo,ata
Ne jemi ju 
Ai eshte fillimi..

Me thuaj se kush jam
Qe te them nese me do
Me thuaj kush nuk jam
Qe te them nese te dua…

----------


## yjori

Jam qorr the ti 
Ne fillim te filmit
Une thoja fundi
Kush erdhi me pare?
Pame njeri-tjetrin te habitur
Tek qanim…

Katarsis the ti
Mire, thashe une
Po une jam ai qe ti
Po shikon tani!

Po flije ne kinema
Kur te gjeta aty

Erdhi filmi,kujtove ti
C`film  po pyesja veten une…
Une ne film jam gjithe kohes
Vetem se u mbaruan
Ato te bukurit...

Ne pame filmin e filmit jashte
Dhe dolem…
E dinim cdo na priste
Po edhe gjithe jeten ne thriller
Nuk rrihet…

Humbem rrugen ketu
Te dehur 
Mendova une
Dhe s`te pashe fare…

Muzika eshte e bukur
Kendove ti me vete
Me vjen per te qare
klithja une brenda…

Sa shume merzitem vetem
Fole ti nga bardheezija
Pashe veten, s`te kuptova
Pagova dhe ika… 

Atje me prisje ti
Une jam the 
Kush ? thashe une
Dhe te harrova emrin…

Te njoh the ti
Mire,thashe une
Une jam filmi
Edhe une nga filmi dola
Pata pire ne fakt shume
Nje sasi te hollash…


Qenka kinema tjeter
Si nuk e vura re!
Ne shtepi luhet
Adami dhe Eva…

Vetem se nuk hedh dot
Kokrren e molles...
Eshte plot brenda
Jemi ne thate ju
Kush ? mendova une
Hodha syte ne turme
I hutuar…

U ktheva dhe pashe fillimin  e ngjarjes
Aty kisha qene gjithmone 
Ne film
Kinema e botes
Une pashe filmin e asaj qe ndodhte jashte
Me ndeshi syri rastesisht emrin e kameramanit
Nga mesi ...isha une...

Rastesi mendova kur po rruhesha
Dhe shikoja veten  tek po rruhej…
Brisku ishte po ai
Vetem mua me ishte rritur mjekra…

Pasqyrim thashe me vete…
Ferkova syte ne avullin e ujit
Dhe pashe te zezen e tymit
Isha une para se te filloja jeten
vetem ne koken  e lodhur nga lajmet…

----------


## yjori

Qengj i vogel, c`ben ketu vetem ne erresire?
Ja po pres te me haje ndonje  egersire!

----------


## yjori

Qartesi
Vetem nje pike e zeze
Thelle ne une
Deshmon per vezen

Ishte vdekja
E futa ne kornize
Dhe e vara
Me dore te dridhur 
Ne gur…

C`kuptim ka trishtimi?
Nuk pashe kurre nje kafshe te buzeqeshte
Vetem Carlin, qe kerkonte botes veten
E humbte gjetjen...

Kush erdhi me pare?
Nje lot i qeshur faqeve
Rrokulliset ne tatepjete
Aty ku fillon udhetimi
Tren ku pyes majmunin e kontrollorit
Per bileten...

Traume mendova
Derisa sa erdhi ora
Nje ore ne stacion
Dy akrepe ne zero
Nje domosdo..

Dicka e re
Ah, cfare!
Gjithmone i njejti
Vetem te tjeret
Ecin kokeposhte
Humnerave...

Nje nate si  kafe
Teori kaosi
Diku ne Kine
Eshte bere nje fshatar
Shefi i botes
Per disa caste..

Ai di kuptimin tim
E varros nen toke
Flet me ze te larte
E pastaj shtrihet...

31 vjet
bera nje vize
e  u vrava per ju...
Drite qe pret ngjyren
Si modeli piktorin e vdekur
Qe vari veten
Nga dashuria per litarin
Lidhje nga kohe e vjeter
Premtim i  heshtur...

Morra pjese ne varrimin tim
Procesioni ndaloi para gropes
Hidherim mbi gjuhet tona
Ndersa prifti thoshte fjalen e fundit:
“Ketu dergjet ushtari i panjohur
Ai shkoi ne lufte
Armet e tij fjale
Me fal,faleminderit
E nje buzeqeshje...
Ai dashuronte armikun
I dha doren
U puth me te
U shtri
E fjeti...”

Ne ishim vetem brenda
Ti, une dhe kapaku
Tak,tak,tak
Hapa syte
Nje shishe ere ne dore
E hedhur nga nje i pire
Qe donte te hynte...

----------


## yjori

Kur bien kembanat
Me kujtohesh ti
Tempull eshte dhe mendja
Plot me njerezi...

----------


## yjori

Jam ujk i vetmuar ne debore
Me kembore...

----------


## yjori

Ulur ne preher te kohes
Pame njeri tjetrin edhe nje here
Aty kishim qene gjithmone
Vetem nje ngasherime e lodhur
Tundte perden e ngjarjes 
Xixat fluturonin rreth zjarrit te qenies
Degjuam zhurmen e mbytur te ardhjes
Dhe fjetem me koken mbeshtetur tek  tjetri...

Rruga humbi kuptimin e meparshem
Vetem  pamjet  dridheshin
Ne afsh te berjes ...

Nuk isha me une?
C`rendesi ka e verteta
Kur krahet e ngjarjes te rrembejne ne lume
Aty ku ujet behet vorbull
Ne vrime te kohes…

Te qenit diku,
Kjo eshte  jeta
Pamjet  te terheqin si krahet
e atij qe mbytet..

Nje  ere e lehte tund pelenat
Qente flene ne prag
Ajri dridhet nga mizat
Me ne fund shi
Uje mbi djerse
Salmonet u kthyen
Tek lumi i lindjes…

Nga anija e shpirterave kullonte gjak  ne boten tjeter
Ne shpelle flinte varrmihesi
Nje ere e lehte tundre ish varur ne pikellimin e nje dreri
Pasqyrim i nje kendveshtrimi ne filmin bardhezi te kohes
Ne lekundeshim ne dehjen e castit te mbushur pergjysme me uje

C`dore takoi tjetren ne leshrat qe u zbardhen  nga pritja ne dritare
Akrepe te lodhur ne oren cark  te thinjave te valeve 
Qe fshine gjurmet e plakut  te mbytur ne bregun pa dalje 
Ndersa minjte kafshonin guret e cmuar te kurores se fjaleve…

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

per pak desh humba ne kete yjesine tende; sikur te me kish kapur papritur nje "rrebesh yjesh"
Ke shkruar bukur!

----------


## yjori

Gjyqtari hodhi monedhen ne ajer
Ishte numer
I dhame doren njeri tjetrit
U ulem ne shilaresat e mirebesimit
Nderruam fanellat
E vume syzet e diellit...

Publiku cirrej
„Filloni ndeshjen!“
U ktheva e pashe prapa
Buke e sehir nje jete te tere
Bejme  ate qe thuhet
Flasim per ate qe behet…

Kafaz i perseritjes
Brenda presin te uritur luanet
Kerceva nga Koloseu ne cirk
U bera zbutes, pastaj klloun
Shkova te femijet ne rradhen e pare
E qava para pasqyres se tyre

Grimasa me gjuhe te nxjerre
Pantomime e harakirit
Thyeva pjatat
E eca kembezbathur mbi qelqet
Pashe te kuqen ne syte e turmes
E ne fund mbi majen e hundes…

Lakuriq ne karneval
Dem qe e ndjellin me pelhure
Ishte ngjyra e dashurise?
Torero ben reklame per buzekuq
Dikush shet principet
Nje tjeter autopsine e moralit
E verteva shetit rrugeve
Plake pa dhembe
 E flokerene…

I dhashe dhuratat mbrapsht
Faleminderit, jam ngopur nga uria
Lot per lot
Zinxhir perlash clirimi
U ula afer te miturve
E lepiva plaget e qepura vete
Luanet jane mace te egersuara
Jam vete i tille
Daniel me quajne 

Meshira, mbreti juaj
Me hodhi ne grope
Gjeta atje kocka
Morra nje kafke ne dore
Luajta pak Hamlet
“Te jesh a te mos jesh?”
Gelltita pyetjen,piva helmin
E ledhatova macen...

Eja te te tregoj strehen time
te fillojme me podrumin
Mos ki frike!
Eshte erret dhe lageshti ketu
Kinema, ku qaj pas filmit
Ketu jane eshtrat e gjysherve
Atje jam varrosur une...

Eshte film pa ze,bardheezi
Si ta pershkruaj te kaluaren?
Zjarri eshte shuar
Bukuria genjeshter
Autoportreti trill
Feniksi heshtje...

Cpo ndodh me ty?
Je zbehur ne fytyre
Me vjen keq
Te tregova ushtaret e plumbit
Nuk eshte loje e bukur, ke te drejte
Shah,ja po te dhuroj mbretin
E lerna te shkojme siper
Te marrim ajer te fresket

Te pime njohjen e dollise
Jam vetem nje lot shiu
Dua te kthehem ne burim
Morra udhen me te shkurter
Peshk i hutuar qe kthehet ne vendlindje
Duke notuar kunder rrymes
I kapur ne rrjete
I vogel, nuk vlen gje
Peshkatari me hodhi perseri ne det
Duke u dridhur nga frika
U zhyta thelle ne terr..

Kafshe te rralla ketu
Shiko, nje lypes me mjeker
Atje po shkon nje Renoir
Dy njerez, nje qen, nje biciklete
Ne liqen mungon sot mjellma
Cfare do te thote kjo?
Gjuhe e shenjave
Bestytnia eshte femijerisht e bukur
Hieroglife ne park
Mendoja pikerisht ate
Qe sapo the ...

Mjaft me me ngjarjen qe perseritet
Heshtja eshte ar
Te folurit i lodhshem
Cdo fjale nje bumerang
Rulete ruse,rouge,noir
Nje loje me letra
Asgje tjeter...

Ska rendesi se c`thua
Edhe e  kunderta eshte e vertete
Majtas apo djathtas,poshte apo lart
Si ta veshesh fjalen?
Eshte lakuriqesia e bukur?

Ne varreza shetis me te shumten
Lexoj epitafet e kujtimeve
E i shkruaj cdo dite serish
Ajo c`ndodhi eshte i vdekuri
Fjalet guri persiper 

Me te bukuren eshte si me dashurine
Nuk e perflas dot
Gjuha i ngjan zemres
Muskuj ne kafaz te perseritjes
Ritem e fjale, muzike e qenies
Jam kenge, ngjyre, qen
U plaka  pernjehere, dua te vdes

Kryqi eshte vetem dy viza
Skice horizontesh...
Shiko, po vjen treni
Nje elefant ne metro
Nuk ta thashe me te rendesishmen
Krokodilin harrova
Heshta per ajsbergun, kopshtin plot me bore
Mbase shihemi nje here tjeter
Me vone...

----------


## yjori

Me fal
Kembana
Ne vesh
Si vathe…

E diele
Ca dele
Falen
Ne heshtje..

Te pashe ty
Ne agoni
Siper gjembave
“Inri”

Vere gjaku
Buke e mish
Vdis e lindu
Serish...

Fjalet e tua
Hena u skuq
Dielli u shua
Kohe fundi...

Yjet rane
Klithma ne ferr
Varret u hapen
Zgjim te vdekurish...

Ne mes te territ
Nje shenje
Foshnja e qiellit
Ne djep...

Bark ardhjeje
Lehona flinte
Skuqje faqesh
Nderrim stinesh

Me fal
Qengji dridhej
Rete pelena
Me vete drite..

Gjume tundje
Molle reniesh
Shege te cara
Ullinj shkundjesh…

U ngaterruam 
Fjetem ne rryme
Peshq te lodhur 
Lumenj shkume…

Fllad i ri
Gjetheve te turmes
Fiq, arra, qumesht
Tregome udhen,te lutem

Nje lot  bebezes tende
Premtonte falje 
E mu duk se te pashe
Ne ringjallje...

----------


## yjori

Pyeta per zjarr
Me dhane xixellonja...
Pyeta per oren
Me dhane shifra...
Pyeta per veten
Me thane si quhem
Pastaj iken...
Pyeta veten
Nuk me pergjigjej...

Pashe siper
Binjake,akrepe
Qumesht dritash
Humnere hijesh
Kafshe,peshq
Gjahtare,virgjeresha
Peshore shpirterash...

Xixellonje e pyetjes
Kerkojme kohen
E gjejme vitet
Yje te ndryshkur qe bien
Rrenoja pergjigjesh
Fikje deshirash
Karreme grepash
Kapim veten me duar
Na duket tjeter...

Vetetima  ne muzg
Sa here u lutem?
Ish thike ajo qe shndriti
Apo buzeqeshje?
Sa here morrem  fryme?
Apo ishte tym ?

Aty pergjumemi
Ne prag te territ
Hi i ftohte  fjalesh
E plakemi te rrudhosur
Pasqyrave te ngjarjes
Duar flakesh qe tundin
Djepin bardhezi te kohes
Thinja bore temthave te kllockes 
Moisi mbushur pergjysme me uje

Gurgullime qe mbush 
Menget dorace te harreses
Larva  te verbera  veprash
Levrijne atje ne zall
Perse u lodhem, u munduam ?
Nje jete e tere
Vetem nje gracke...
Hesht pra, te lutem
Shiko oren e reres
Grimcat qe bien me rradhe
Ne anen tjeter…

----------


## yjori

Qengj i vogel, c`ben ketu vetem ne erresire?
Ja po pres te me haje ndonje egersire!

----------


## yjori

Ne vend te luleve
Trurin tim te enjtur te dhashe
Mu merziten gjykimet
Problemet e pazgjidhshme
Mburrjet, shpifjet

Eja e dashur
Ta ndajme boshllekun bashke
Koha te na rrjedhe ne damare
Ngadale si breshke

Merre trurin tim me gjithe rrenje
Nuk me duhet me
E  te bejme dicka per te ngrene
Dicka te shijshme

E pastaj ti lutemi njeri tjetrit
E te mbushim te carat
Me lekure te mbulohemi si carcaf
E pastaj...E pastaj cfare?
Cfare do te bejme pastaj?

----------


## kulla

ti s'vjen era yje, ti vjen era gjak.

----------

